# How do i get my name and works seen by editors



## RMH265 (May 16, 2014)

Okay i take mostly action and sport shots like motocross, skateboarding, BMX, and snowboarding. how should i get my work to magazine editors to build a portfolio and get my name out there?


----------



## KmH (May 16, 2014)

Contact the magazine editors and ask them what content they want.
Generally they are going to want you to have written an article that is supported by the photographs you made, or you will need to make photographs for some other writers story.

Photographs used in that way is known as editorial usage which pay the least of all usage types.
The article the photographs support is usually worth more than the photos.

There is good information regarding how to contact magazines and many other potential photograph user contacts in this yearly book: 2014 Photographer's Market

The book is yearly because the industry changes pretty fast.


----------



## RMH265 (May 16, 2014)

Thanks KmH that helps a ton ill be sure to check the book out.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 17, 2014)

Out there where? Narrow it down, figure out where you can make contacts related to those specific sports. Same with magazines, I'd find ones related to the sports you photograph and they should have information on procedures for submissions. Make sure you read their terms and all their info. 

There are plenty of websites that will take user photos for free and just about anybody can do a website and call it a magazine (or whatever they want to call it for that matter) - read the fine print at the bottom of the main page of the site and see who publishes it, etc. Read terms carefully to make sure you'll be compensated appropriately for use of your images.

P.S. Getting your work into magazines would be getting published; putting a portfolio together is for you to be able to have photos ready and available to show to prospective editors, clients, etc. 

American Society of Media Photographers has business resources for photographers related to media. You could also look at the Photo District News  http://www.pdnonline.com .


----------



## Scatterbrained (May 17, 2014)

Find out where they live.  Buy billboards right outside of there homes.  Plaster them with your work and contact info.  They'll see it then for sure.


----------



## KmH (May 17, 2014)

One of the ways editorial photographers are compensated is with what are called 'tear sheets' (like a page torn out of a magazine).
Tear sheets are used as your portfolio, so you can say - "Here is the tear sheet from when (insert magazine name here) magazine used my photos."

Editors of the magazine types you mentioned - motocross, skateboarding, BMX, snowboarding - get inundated with offers of photos.
If they use any not accompanied by an article not dedicated to a specific athlete or event they tend to use the cream of the crop.


----------



## slackercruster (May 17, 2014)

Start mailing DVD's of your work around and follow up with an email...providing you can find the contact information. Offer your work to them for free. Once you get your foot in the door it may be easier to get a few dollars for your work, if that is your goal. The problem is, no matter what the area...there are tons more just like you pounding on their doors. You have to distinguish yourself from the pack and/or be lucky. Good luck!


----------



## cwestfall (May 20, 2014)

You may want to start out by finding smaller magazines (digital or print) that don't have big budgets. Offer to do a few events for free. I used to do a ton of stuff for free, which eventually landed me some paying gigs and then to my current position (Editor). 

A lot of times we are looking for content but don't have the budget to cover an event. (There are hundreds of events but magazines may only be able to pay for 4 to 15 events.) I'm usually willing to write something if the photographer cannot, just to get the images so we can cover the event. Once you start seeing your stuff come out, then think about reaching out to larger publications. Just know that one shot, won't make you in this business. It is a lot of work and relationships. 

You will need to network and push to get your name and work out. While you are "working" an event for free for a magazine, you can take additional photos and sell them to the individuals. This way, you are making some money for your time, but you are also, helping/working with the magazine.


----------



## IzzieK (May 21, 2014)

If you want to be a rock star or just be famous, then run down the street naked, you'll make the news or something. But if you want music to be your livelihood, then play, play, play and play! And eventually you'll get to where you want to be. Eddie Van Halen 

I must have been photographing for a long time now...but never really got published until hubby and I hosted an event here in St. Louis for a fly-in. Then with connections, I was asked to do an article for a magazine with 40 of my best shots...the rest is history. Sometimes it takes luck, sometimes by connections. So ask around who knows who in the publication business of your interest. You may never know that the closest and moistest is just a smile away. It happens.


----------

